# New Guy... signing in.



## AbsolutZ (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey guys... just finally stumbled upon this forum. I'm a mod at www.300zxforum.com and www.ohionissans.com. Thought I would finally register and start trolling over here too! :thumbup: 

I drive a '92 Slicktop Z32... with _some_ fun stuff done to it. Recently pulled 205.9 rwhp and 188.4 rwtq, missing some timing tuning. Hopefully I'll be some kind of help around here in time! :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard I have seen you abit on 300ZXClub I am kind of new over there so were in the same boat on opposit forums.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I love 300's and actually just talked my friend into getting one for his next car. He got a loan from his bank and we started looking at them this weekend. Very clean ride, I like alot!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

nice to have ya here


----------



## AbsolutZ (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks guys. It basically came down to not having enough Nissan forums to browse when I was bored late-night.  Oh and; I'm obsessive about the Z... so knowledge is power you know? Nice to see Z31 owners popping up too. Interesting enough I just ran my friend's '87 Z31 Turbo yesterday against my baby. All I can say is all-motor owns...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what have you done to your engine cuz I know stock against stock your pwn3d


----------



## AbsolutZ (Jun 1, 2004)

Intake, Exhaust, UDP, Z1 ECU, S-AFC II... and some little things (grounding kit, short shifter, TB WOT modification for 100%), that help for WOT highway time. I still need to adjust my timing back to spec, but I just recently pulled 205.9 rwhp and 188.4 rwtq.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sounds good


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AbsolutZ said:


> Hey guys... just finally stumbled upon this forum. I'm a mod at www.300zxforum.com and www.ohionissans.com. Thought I would finally register and start trolling over here too! :thumbup:
> 
> I drive a '92 Slicktop Z32... with _some_ fun stuff done to it. Recently pulled 205.9 rwhp and 188.4 rwtq, missing some timing tuning. Hopefully I'll be some kind of help around here in time! :cheers:


Clean looking Z!! Can you post your dyno? :cheers:


----------



## AbsolutZ (Jun 1, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Clean looking Z!! Can you post your dyno? :cheers:


Thanks!  Way ahead of you... it's already posted up with details. :thumbup:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

AbsolutZ said:


> Thanks!  Way ahead of you... it's already posted up with details. :thumbup:


Great! thanks!!! :cheers:


----------



## My200sx (Apr 30, 2004)

:cheers: im new too !!!! :cheers:


----------



## Silver90Z (Jun 29, 2004)

My200sx said:


> :cheers: im new too !!!! :cheers:



Ya Iam new as well....I am about to buy a 90' 300zx and wanted to check out some forums.
I'm getting the twin turbo with t-tops. Drives well.

Does anyone know where to find good parts for the Z online?


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

love the slicktop and the car looks great- 

find parts at www.zcarparts.com


----------

